# Range Hood Exhaust



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, so we are all aware of this:



> M1501.1 Outdoor discharge. The air removed by everymechanical exhaust system shall be discharged to the outdoors.
> 
> Air shall not be exhausted into an attic, soffit, ridge vent or
> 
> ...


Then there is this:



> RANGE HOODSM1503.1 General. Range hoods shall discharge to the outdoors
> 
> through a single-wall duct. The duct serving the hood
> 
> ...


The last exception essentially cancels out the requirement because just about every single recirculating hood is listed and labeled.  A kitchen with an operable window meets the ventilation exception.

I thought they were going to tighten this up when they added the 400cfm makeup air code.

Thoughts?


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

I'm more familiar with the UMC, which doesn't even require a range hood for residential....


----------



## JBI (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

Jeff - It really only 'cancels out' the requirement IF you use a ductless hood. If you use a ducted hood, then the requirement is that it discharge to the outside air. We may be seeing more ductless these days, but some are still using ducted.

beach - Range hoods aren't required in IRC either, but if you do install one, it shall comply with...


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

Thanks JD!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

Oregon amended the IRC to require all ranges to have hoods and be ducted to the outside. We don't have to deal with all of that anymore.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

Yea; every now and then it appears that the code committees are actually doing some work.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust

Not aware of the window exception in the kitchen , but have allowed a window in a bathroom in place of a fan, it's there in the code somewhere.

Will allow vented bath fans to discharge at a vented soffit or throught the roof.

Had a house where the bath fan vented to the soffit at the front porch, every time you would ring the door bell , I swear it smelled like gas! :shock:


----------



## Mule (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Range Hood Exhaust



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Will allow vented bath fans to discharge at a vented soffit or throught the roof.


At a vented soffit or through the soffit. The code doesn't allow to just dump the exhaust into the soffit. It must be to the outside.


----------

